# Wozu das Redaktionssystem?



## xdave78 (15. August 2013)

Nachdem nun doch schon einige Zeit ins Land gegangen ist muss ich mich nach meinem anfänglichen Ärger doch noch mal zu Wort melden.
Es gibt ja dieses WAHNSINNS Redaktionssystem mit dem man hier Beiträge einreichen darf, welche dann von gerne von Buffed Redakteuren nach einigen Stunden adaptiert werden und als eigenere "Fund" auf die Seite kommen. Wie ich darauf komme, kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls ist es mir bisher 2x so passiert. 
Schaltet es doch einfach ab, denn davon abgesehen dass es unnötig kompliziert ist und sich die Redis der Inhalte bedienen scheint sich ja auch bei Euch niemand dafür zuständig zu fühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hängt jetzt seit geschlagenen* 10 Tagen* dort drinnen. Was soll man davon halten?

Nehmt das Redaktionssystem einfach von der Seite, es ist lächerlich.
Sorry ich hab mich jetzt 10 Tage jeden Tag geärgert dass sich nicht mal jmd die Mühe macht das aufs der Queue zu nehmen....
Also dann legt Euch wieder hin.

Bis dann.


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2013)

Dass Du nachfragst ist verständlich, aber muss es denn direkt im Kiddy-Enrage-Mode sein?


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2013)

Tikume, Du hast mir in dem Thread gerade noch gefehlt...ich weiss nicht inwiefern dein Beitrag dem Thema zuträglich ist, abgesehen von +1 zu Deinem Counter, aber Danke.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Tikume ist die Super Nanny vom Buffed Forum


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2013)

Wenn Dir Kommentare in einem Forenthread nicht passen, dann wäre eine PM an ZAM die weitaus klügere Wahl gewesen


----------



## Ogil (15. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass die Redakteure die User-News abschreiben - besonders wenn es so Mainstream-News sind zu Spielen die eh gerade einen Hype abbekommen. Was wohl passiert ist, dass die Redakteure einfach an ihrer News schreiben, das auch etwas laenger dauert vielleicht aber schon eingeplant ist und deswegen einfach die User-News verzoegert/nicht veroeffentlicht wird weil es freilich bloed ausschaut, wenn 1h nach der Usernews die offizielle News zum gleichen Thema kommt.

Am meisten Sinn machen User-News fuer Spiele die nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen weil die halt eben z.B. keine eigene News von Buffed bekommen.

PS: Eingereichte News sollten dann freilich kurzfristig bearbeitet/abgelehnt werden.


----------



## xdave78 (15. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass jemand der sich mit der Berufsbezeichnung "Redakteur" schmückt für eine 500 Wörter News mehr als 2 Stunden braucht (auch wenn das so Einiges erklären könnte  ).
Es geht mir nichr darum dass ähnliche News 2 Std später gepostet wurden. Auch nicht allein darum, dass in dieses System offenbar kein Mensch reinguckt. Inzwischen ist es die pure Existenz und Sinnhaftigkeit die ich hinterfrage. Sollen sie das doch von der Seite nehmen, so kommen sie nicht in die Verlegenheit eine News zu posten die ihnen vilelicht schon zig User eingereicht haben und zudem müssen in dem System keine Ordnung schaffen (nagut das machen sie ja so oder so nicht). Zudem ist das Sytem unnötig unkompliziert und unkomfortabel - wahscheinlich mit dem Ziel dem freigebenden Redakteur die Arbeit zu erleichtern was aber für jemanden der eine News einreicht einfach nur unnötige Frustmomente erzeugt.

Da dies die Rubrik ist um Anregungen zu buffed.de loszuwerden, gehört das also zweifelsohne hier rein, was man von Tikumes Kommentaren die inzwischen hinter seiner riesigen Signatur irgendwie verlorengehen leider nicht unbedingt behaupten kann. Nun gut, ich weiss ja er hält selbst die größten Stücke auf sich und seine Meinung...wie dem auch sei.


----------



## Launethil (15. August 2013)

Hallo,

abgeschrieben und dann ignoriert wird freilich nicht. Allerdings scheint es Probleme mit dem System zu geben, durch die unter anderem nicht immer eine Benachrichtigung über neue Einsendungen herausgeht. In diesem konkreten Fall blieb die eingereichte Meldung schlicht unbemerkt – entsprechend erschien dann unsere Meldung.

Grundsätzlich wird es bei der Bearbeitung von eingesandten Meldungen immer wieder zu Verzögerungen kommen, auch Überschneidungen sind nicht völlig auszuschließen. So wie es in diesem Fall gelaufen ist, wird aber natürlich niemand glücklich. Wir prüfen, was da im System schiefläuft, und bitten um Entschuldigung.


----------



## xdave78 (20. August 2013)

Hmm..naja ob das jetzt so eine befriedigende Antwort ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Jedenfalls hab ich heute (weitere 5 Tage später) den Entwurf selber gelöscht.
Vielleicht überlegt ihr Euch nachdem ihr selbste wisst, dass das System nicht funzt, ob es da Sinn macht uns und Euch damit länger zu behelligen. Machts aus und reparierts erstmal.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Machts aus




Äh - nein.


----------

